# Castlevania.Lords.of.Shadow.2.XBOX360-COMPLEX



## FAST6191 (Feb 22, 2014)

*Castlevania.Lords.of.Shadow.2.XBOX360-COMPLEX*
Seems to be region free. Street date is not for another couple of days (25th and 28th for NA and EU respectively).
There is a special edition though it appears to be only art books, a fancy box and the like.

The original Lords of Shadow hit back in late 2010, it was an attempt to reboot the Castlevania franchise and more specifically the 3d one. The game then moved considerably towards the action game a la Bayonetta or Devil May Cry. Though it was not quite the breakout hit they had clearly hoped it would be, and it got some interesting criticism, it gained a fair few fans. There has since been a 3ds title which got a tarted up port late last year on XBLA and PSN.

This one sees you pick up after the previous games, still being a vampire though. The devs have repeatedly stated they aimed to make up for whatever shortcomings the previous game had. As much of that might have been perception and people saying things like "Castlevania in name only" it remains to be seen how that will play out, pandering to fans of older games is a risky game after all.

Amazon words
 Castlevania: Lords of Shadow 2 is an Action-Adventure game which serves as the final chapter in Konami's Lords of Shadow reboot of the classic Castlevania game series. The game revisits the actions of one-time member of the 'Brotherhood of Light,' Gabriel Belmont, in the previous game installment and details the consequences of those actions in the face of the rise of a familiar, ancient evil that only he has the ability to combat. 

The Return of Gabriel Belmont and Dracula

At the end of Castlevania: Lords of Shadow, the origin of Dracula and his legendary connection with the Belmonts was revealed. Castlevania: Lords of Shadow 2 is the sequel to that 2010 reboot of the Castlevania series for play on Next-Gen game consoles. In it fans can expect thrilling new twists, action, adventure and challenges, as Dracula returns, this time to battle ultimate evil. Yet the dilemma is that he himself is greatly weakened and yearning for release from his immortal bonds. To succeed against the powerful threat he stands against, the vampire lord must reacquire his old powers - and only his castle holds the key. However, the famed Belmont clan also seeks his ultimate destruction in this shocking conclusion to the Lords of Shadow series. 

 At the end of Castlevania: Lords of Shadow, the origin of Dracula and his legendary connection with the Belmonts was revealed. Castlevania: Lords of Shadow 2 is the sequel to that 2010 reboot of the Castlevania series for play on Next-Gen game consoles. In it fans can expect thrilling new twists, action, adventure and challenges, as Dracula returns, this time to battle ultimate evil. Yet the dilemma is that he himself is greatly weakened and yearning for release from his immortal bonds. To succeed against the powerful threat he stands against, the vampire lord must reacquire his old powers - and only his castle holds the key. However, the famed Belmont clan also seeks his ultimate destruction. 

The epic conclusion to the 'Lords of Shadow' saga! Castlevania: Lords of Shadow 2 is an epic adventure, set in an expansive open, modern-day world. Play as Dracula for the very first time in the history of the Castlevania series and discover the ultimate fate behind the 'Lord of Shadow' himself. After centuries of slumber, Dracula, the feared Prince of Darkness is resurrected once again. However, he is in a weakened state and yearns for release from his immortal bonds. Since his defeat all those centuries ago, Satan too has returned, with new plans to bring about the apocalypse and his ultimate revenge. Dracula must reacquire his powers of old and make a pact with Death, in order to defeat the Devil, and gain eternal rest. Also seeking Dracula's destruction is the famed Belmont clan, who are intent on ending, once and for all the blood feud that exists between them and destroy their illustrious ancestor forever. The fight between good & evil comes to a dramatic close, as Dracula is faced with both his nemesis and his descendant's unyielding quest for revenge.

Key Features:

• Become the ultimate anti-hero - Play as Dracula for the first time! Collect all of the vampire Lord's deadly powers and abilities.

• Open world environments - journey through a world of deep exploration in a "modern day" setting and get lost in the sprawling labyrinthine corridors within Dracula's castle, discovering new 'Lords of Shadow' environments and secrets along the way.

• Concludes the immersive and powerful storyline - lose yourself once again, in this final installment of the 'Lords of Shadow' trilogy. A fitting conclusion to the saga!

• Utilize the powers of the great vampire Lord - Master Dracula's vampiric aspects for deep strategic combat and devastating abilities! Develop Dracula's skills and techniques your way.

• Void & Chaos Powers - use these magical capabilities, each with its unique weapon, to change the course of a battle. Master each weapon to unlock devastating skills in which to overshadow your foes.

• Out-smart your adversaries with vampiric powers - Transform into mist, possess and control enemies, disappear into the darkness unseen or scuttle past enemies unnoticed in rat form.

• Navigate elaborate environments and boss battles - Traverse levels using new platforming mechanics and engage in massive Titan fights that feel like entire environments. The previous games beautiful art direction and lush world buildings again come to the fore, putting you at the centre of an amazing gothic fantasy ripe for exploration.

• Drink blood for eternal strength - Intensify your immortal powers by drinking the blood of your enemies. Blood fuels your Void & Chaos capabilities! Use focus to control the flow of blood and dominate your enemies. 


*Video* Have a trailer, the demo has been out for a little while so there should be something there.

*Boxart*



 

*NFO*

```
- C O M P L E X -
                                                                  ■
 ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀ █▄▄ ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀
 ▒▓████▀▀██▄  ░▒████▀▀███▄ ▓▒███▀▀███▀▀██▄ ▒▓███▀▀██▄▐█  ▒▓███▀▀██▄ ███▄    ▄█▄
 ▓█████  ███  ▒▓████  ████ ▓████  ███  ███ ▓████  ▐██▐█  ▓████  ███ ▐▓██▌  ▓██
 ▓█████       ▓█████  ████ ▒████  ███  ███ ▓████  ▐██▐█  ▓████      ▐▓██▌  ▐██▌
 ██████       ██████  ████ █████  ███  ███ █████ ▐██▌▐█  █████       ▀███  ██▀
 ██████       ▓█████  ████ █████       ███ █████  ▀  ██  ▓████▀        ███▀█
 ██████  ████ ██████  ████ █████       ███ █████  ▓████  ▀▀▀▐█       ▄███  ▐█▄
 ██████  ████ ██████  ████ █████       ███ █████  █████  ███▐█  ███ ▓███▌  ██▓
 ▀█████▄▄███▀ ▀█████▄▄████ █████   ▄▄▄▄██▀ █████  █████▄▄███▐█▄▄███ ▐▓███ ▀█▀
 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ▀██▀▀▄▄▄▄▄
   ▓                                                                       ▀▓▀
     ▀ ■                     P R E S E N T S   :                          ▄■

                       Castlevania Lords of Shadow 2

 ▄▄▄▓▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▒▄▄▄▄▄

         Region      : Region Free           Languages: English        
     ▄   Size        : 1 DVD                 Genre    : Action         ■
   ■     Platform    : XBOX 360              Date     : 02/2014         ▄
 ▄▄▄▓▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄░▄▄▄▄▄▄
     ▄                                                                     ■
 
  Release Info:                                                              ▀
  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

  Castlevania: Lords of Shadow 2 returns in an epic adventure set in an 
  open, modern day world. Fans of the series will play as Dracula for the 
  very first time and uncover the shocking secrets behind the 
  "Lords of Shadow" saga!
  
   
  Notes:
  ~~~~~~~
  
  -
  

     ▄                                                                    ■
   ■                      Enjoy This Fine COMPLEX Release               ▄
 ▄▄▄▓▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄░▄▄▄▄▄▄
     ▄                                                                 ■▄ bmx!
```


----------



## mudassirul (Mar 18, 2014)

burned with c4eva max burner, installed Castlevania LoS 2 onto my Xbox 360 HDD but when on the part of finding the Antidote 2 mission.. once the game boot and on title screen said press start, happen that it goes blank and nothing more, anyone else got that problem?


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 18, 2014)

Have you checked it with ABGX?


----------



## mudassirul (Mar 19, 2014)

DinohScene said:


> Have you checked it with ABGX?


not yet,  will try again soon


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 19, 2014)

Check and patch every backup with ABGX prior to burning them.


----------



## mudassirul (Mar 19, 2014)

all green in abgx


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 19, 2014)

Have you installed it to the HDD?


----------



## mudassirul (Mar 19, 2014)

yep, I've heard of one othe person with the same problem was wondering how many people are facing this


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 19, 2014)

Hmm very odd.

It could be a bad rip then, or a corrupt title update.
Otherwise I'd say test it out with a retail disc.


----------



## mudassirul (Apr 1, 2014)

game must have glitched restarted the game and ran fine this time round


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 1, 2014)

Odd, but possible.
Glad it's just a weird glitch.


----------

